# Traveling through airports.



## Fleacz (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys, can someone tell me what the security checkpoints at airports are like if im bringing my DSLR camera with lenses and its all in my pelican case ? i know it seems really specific what im asking, but i just want to know what to expect. also im curious if the xray machine may do any damage to my camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2011)

My gear has been x-rayed many times going into public buildings with no ill effect.


----------



## Rekd (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends on the airport. You shouldn't have problems as long as you're not pulling it out shooting while you're in the airport.

And no, the x-rays will not hurt your camera or digital media. They may ask you to take the camera out of the case and scan it separately but again, that depends on the airport.

I just went through San Diego, San Francisco and Medford airports with no problems at all. The Medford airport didn't bother me with taking the camera out (I offered to), they only wanted the laptop out.


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 28, 2011)

highly dependent on what airport and can even depend on how the Security Agent is feeling that day. 

i've done a lot of travelling with a backpack full of DSLR and DJ gear with no problems though.


----------



## Canon Man (Mar 28, 2011)

In U.S. and most of Western countries the scanning machines are sohisticated enough  to scan your camera bag with no questions asked. As long as you don't put any liquids there (you probably wouldn't) and plastic explosives.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 28, 2011)

ok thanks guys really helpful / simple answers


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Is your Pelican case carry-on size? The airlines are way more interested in making some green off of you than they are about security and will be a pain about over-sized carry-on.

Other than the size of your case, there shouldn't be any problem>

But here are a few things that have happened to me in the last few months at airports:

1/  I've looked at a few of the newfangled scan machines in a few different airports sitting abandoned. And I didn't see anyone having to drop their pants, lol. Do those machines even work?

2/ I went through the oldfangled scan machine with my belt which has metal in it and a pack of cigarette in my shirt pocket and the darn thing didn't buzz... This was at ATL.

3/ After once more packing my lighter in my checked luggage, I went to the "bookstore" that is beyond security because I was out of reading material and bought a lighter there...

Enjoy your flight.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 28, 2011)

I would take out any kind of liquid lens cleaner you may have just to be safe.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive never had a problem taking my camera through the airport, at least two dozen times in the last two years.  Ive also never had a problem taking pictures of planes on the tarmac through windows, and even some shots of the terminal if it has nice lighting.  But I wouldnt take pictures of the security area, that would probobly land you in a small room with some annoyed people asking tough questions.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 29, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> I would take out any kind of liquid lens cleaner you may have just to be safe.


 
Anything in small bottles should be fine. Actually funny thing is they took off me an empty! tube of toothpaste because of it's ability to hold more than the set amount of liquid specified on the limit, and then proceeded to completely miss the 600mL bottle of coke that was in my bag.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 29, 2011)

Several years ago, when I did more traveling for work, I had my camera swiped a few tries.  They take a soft pad and swipe it on the camera, then run the pad for traces of explosives or whatever.  It took about 20 seconds and I was on my way.  Lately, they just run the bag through the scanner and that's it.  
The thing that caused more trouble was a tape measure, that drew the attention of many security personal at the scanning station.

As mentioned, make sure that you bag/case will fit the allowable size for carry-on...and don't forget to weight it.  I'm sure my camera bag is bigger than the test rack, but I can usually cram it into an overhead bin when needed.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2011)

I travel with all my gear on the plane with me, including my 400 2.8 which I just carry on my shoulder, rest of the gear is in the bag and my laptop.  I've had no problems ever, sometimes they do go through the bag and look at the gear, do a cloth and machine check looking for any kind of chemical/explosive trace, sometimes it sets the machine off for no apparent reason and they can't tell you what it was they picked up, but it's no big deal, they record your name and flight, sign a piece of paper and you're on your way.  Most of the time I end up talking about the gear and the "big" lens.  It's all good, just doing their jobs.


----------



## chiconian (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello. I am also going to be traveling (going through airport security) with my camera soon and would like to know what type of protective gear everyone is using. Would something simple like a DSLR camera insert in my backpack suffice? Your help is much appreciated. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## TruckerDave (Nov 20, 2012)

Protective gear??? I just use a small camera bag (which has a nice pocket for my kindle and pocket for phone and ipod). This fits under tbe seat in front so i have easy access, and i try to be considerate and only take one spot with my carry on in the overhead bin. And if im only gone for a day or so....everybody goes in the carryon (small camera and all) and into the overhead bin. (The advantage of priority boarding)

Dont over think it, keep it simple and be considerate of other fliers.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 20, 2012)

I travel through airports all the time, never an issue with gear or memory cards.

now those 'tards that work for the TSA....nevermind =)


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 21, 2012)

I've completely solved the airport problem...

Amtrak! Arrive 2-3 minutes before train time and "All Aboard!!!"... No hassles, no nothing!

Almost fogot!  Sit anywhere, including Quiet cars on corridor trains, walk around freely, lounge car, dining car (on overnight trains), and carry on LARGE suitcases, etc...no extra charge!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 21, 2012)

I've filled my camera bag with cameras, kindle, netbook, battery chargers and everything photographic. They are examined and probed but otherwise ignored.


----------



## TruckerDave (Nov 21, 2012)

bratkinson said:
			
		

> I've completely solved the airport problem...
> 
> Amtrak! Arrive 2-3 minutes before train time and "All Aboard!!!"... No hassles, no nothing!
> 
> Almost fogot!  Sit anywhere, including Quiet cars on corridor trains, walk around freely, lounge car, dining car (on overnight trains), and carry on LARGE suitcases, etc...no extra charge!



Im sure Amtrak is fine, but, i didnt know about that tunnel to Europe or Asia.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2012)

Another issue is weight.  I don't know about you guys, but when I fill my camera bag with gear, it is way over the typical limit for a carry on.  The few times that it's been noticed by staff/security, they just tell me to stow it under the seat, rather than in the overhead bins.  But with most airlines, the 'by the book' proceedure is to charge you for the extra weight...and I've heard it's as much as $20 per kg (or something like that).   

Some photographers that I know, calculated that if they were forced to pay for the extra weight of their carry-on, it would be $900 between the two of them.  
They have since figured out that Air Canada is the only (around here) airline that won't charge you extra for photography gear (I'm guessing it applies to anyone who needs to carry on fragile gear that relates to their occupation).  

And a great tip I've read (haven't tried it yet), is to wear clothing with plenty of pockets...like a photographer's vest.  That way, you can redistribute some of your gear from your bag, to being on your person.


----------



## amonda (Nov 21, 2012)

never an issue with gear or memory cards.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd be more afraid of baggage handlers and x-ray machine operators than the actual x-ray machines.


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 23, 2012)

there is a lot of leeway it all boils down to who is in charge and if they got up on the wrong side of the bed that morning


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 23, 2012)

I've done LOTS of traveling with large camera bags full of lenses -- no hassles ever.  Most TSA guys are used to seeing the stuff so they know what it is.  I've even traveled with telescopes.  

If your camera bag is large, then the one piece of advice I might offer is to buy a photo-vest with large pockets.  Just occasionally you may run into a situation where the bins are full and they insist that you check your bag (and you absolutely do not want to check a bag with a camera and lenses.)  Owning a vest means you can put the lenses into the pockets, strap the camera around your neck, and let them take the now-empty bag.  This has never happened to me personally, but I did run into a photographer who did have this problem and was just lucky that he happened to have his photo-vest with him.


----------



## JWellman (Nov 24, 2012)

I travel frequently and do not check my camera/lenses so I carry them with me. I purchased a Lowepro Backpack and I love it. It has been an awesome sidekick through several airports. I've never had any issues through security and so far no one has pulled me aside and told me to stop photographing inside the airport.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 26, 2012)

It depends on where you are flying to or from. I got stopped once because I tried to bring on my tripod in my carry on. They said no club like things are allowed on the plane but I ended up getting it checked for free which I though was nice.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 26, 2012)

Per the TSA site, tripods are allowed. There is an app, MyTSA, that allows you to search on items and it returns if you can carry on or check items.


----------



## chiconian (Dec 6, 2012)

Great- thanks.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so glad that I don't have to deal with the TSA now.
If you are checking in the case, it should be fine. If they have a problem with it, they will open it and check it, then leave a note in it to indicate the search. That's why you don't lock your checked bag unless you use one that is TSA approved(they have a universal key to open them).
Actually, the right procedure is to call you in and do the search in your presence to avoid any potential mess, like you accusing them of planting a bag of coke in it.

For carry ons, first it has to be within the size and weight restriction. Content wise, put all liquids in a small plastic bag and onto the tray. The rest can be pushed through as it is. Never had trouble with cameras, except once in Japan when the officer had me dismount the lens and looked through the view finder, and another time in Singapore when they were wondering what those little plastic cylinders are.


----------



## thuchton (Dec 23, 2012)

I am a HEAVY traveler spending more time in the air than I do at home it seems. I fly with gear most of the time and have only had an issue once before. As one of the posters above said it just depends upon the agent at the time. The best is when they pulled me aside to do a random search. The guard was a photog himself and just wanted to ask a few questions and get some tips. Could have been worse though!


----------



## AceBoogie (Dec 28, 2012)

just traveled from detroit to las vegas with no issues there or back. carried my camera bag on no issues didnt even need to take my camera out of the bag like you would a laptop or ipad.


----------

